# What's your favorite high end mandolin?



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm sick of the cheap japanese mandolins. Probably going to do at least 6 parties a week of 150+ with julienned carrots on most of the salads next spring. What is a beast of a mandolin to invest in? Two I'm looking at right now is the Matfer Bourgeat 215000 and the Bron Coucke 215030. The matfer Bourgeat 215000 doesn't seem to have many reviews and the blades for juliennes being detachable have me a little worried that they'll behave similarly to japanese mandolins. The Bron Coucke has had some negative reviews for blade sharpness and not being durable enough for high volume. I guess another question is if there is a power version that can make nice juliennes?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I use the Matfer... the black one, not stainless steel. Only concern has always been that the box of julienne cutters seems to find a way to the very back of the cupboard or drawer. Once found, they work great.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

brianshaw said:


> I use the Matfer... the black one, not stainless steel. Only concern has always been that the box of julienne cutters seems to find a way to the very back of the cupboard or drawer. Once found, they work great.


the black one is more expensive; any particular reason you went for it? I just don't know what the durability of it will be, while I know the stainless steel should be pretty durable.


----------

